# first quality knife



## beginnercook (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anybody compared f. dick 8" forged chef knife with a similar wusthof knife? I don't know how to choose in between the two, at a similar price and feeling.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I know this sounds a little, well, 'direct' but whatever feels best to you. Forget price. Whichever tool works best for you; balance, blade shape/length, comfort, etc are the true measures. I have a great knife that I wouldn't trade for the world. It is a 14" slicer... cost me $20... 16 years ago.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ditto Jim. Please, don't get sucked in by all the fancy names, hardening processes, Granton edges, etc.. 
Hold it in your hand, try it out in the store (most good knife stores have a beat-up cutting board and a few limp carrots for this purpose) and see how it feels. If if feels heavy in the first few minutes, stop and think how it'll feel after an hour or two, then go try out a lighter knife (one without a bolster). Stay with relatively shorter (7"- 9") knives, or the girls at work will think you're compensating for something with a huge knife... 

If you do get a fancy knife and work at a commercial kitchen, please, please, PLEASE, leave the fancy one at home. Nice knives have a habit of "growing legs" (getting ripped off) or landing in the garbage under a heavy layer of vegetable peels, or lost somewhere in the kitchen, and then the accusations and ill-feelings start. Seen it a dozen times and probably will see it a dozen more, and I don't really want to see it anymore.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

I agree with the above, go to the shop pick up both knives and feel them. Which ever knife feels the best in your hand, this is the one you buy. If they feel the same, buy the cheaper knife and get some stones for sharpening.
Engrave your name on the knife and keep a close eye on it at work.


----------



## beginnercook (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks to all.
Foodpump, I was not aware that kitchen culture is similar in many countries and that good knives make legs wherever they live.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

F Dick makes some fine knives. I would not hesitate to buy or use one. When I worked in restaurants, I carried my knives in a roll. Each was engraved with my name. Over the course of some 25 years, I never lost a single knife.


----------

